# Waltz excerpt -- is my use of harmony here good?



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's the excerpt (from one of my waltzes):


__
https://soundcloud.com/chordalrock%2Fwaltz-excerpt

I revised half of the accompaniment a couple of days ago and I'm liking it, but I need more sophisticated ears than mine to tell me if it should still be improved. After I had composed it I felt like there was a lot of room for improvement but it somehow grew on me a lot, and now I'm just not sure.

Is there anything obvious I should try to learn about composing this sort of straightforward tonal harmony based on this sample?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Rewriting the whole post:

I think your sense of harmony is great and definitely moves along somewhere....but some things in the melody could be slightly altered to for with it better.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks! This is the kind of information I was looking for. Is there any example you could give about altering the melody? I kind of consider it written in stone so I'm drawing a blank regarding what you may have had in mind.


----------

